
Returning to the Original Social Network - begriffs
https://begriffs.com/posts/2016-07-08-returning-original-social-network.html?hn=1
======
mxuribe
Very cool article!

------
SixSigma
I thought it was going to be FidoNet or Compuserve.

My first email was via Bluewave, propagated BBS to BBS

------
cbd1984
OK, this goes from DNS, to email, to... something which is not Usenet, which
surprised me, because Usenet fulfills most of the goals of being a social
network much better than either DNS or email can.

Usenet can, in fact, be built on top of an email delivery mechanism, such as
UUCP, which is the store-and-forward dial-up network both Usenet and Unix
email ran on top of before Unix was allowed to sit at the big-kids table of
networking (Arpanet). We have NNTP now, of course, and a number of NNTP
servers you can run on a laptop because it somehow fails to be 1995 anymore
and most of the people reading this have better network connections and more
disk space than most of the servers which ran NNTP in the heyday of Usenet.

